# 1990 Cannondale SM1000 'Barn Find'



## neilll (Nov 13, 2007)

I thought this might be appreciated here....a Cannondale SM1000 from 1990 that has surfaced in this condition after the best part of 20 years stashed away in a cellar. All I have done with this is throw on a Ti Syncros post and a Flite (yeah I know they are not correct but it's all I had laying around).

It's has obviously done a few miles but is in amazing condition, this is the bike 'as is' and has had no cleaning whatsoever.....the condition is neat don't you think?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

very nice. we sold cdale then and I always thought that was one of their nicest looking offerings.

If you ever want to sell those tires...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Wow, nice find! One of the first "nnice" bikes I was allowed to build at a new job. Mine was Tan though...

Too bad someone rode it in the salt once or twice, but they took really nivce care of it otherwise. Have fun with it, but watch out for that giant purple toad, he looks kinda hungry.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> If you ever want to sell those tires...


Yeah, I know! Those tires look amazingly fresh.

Nice find! Now go ride it. After swapping on some newer and less hard-to-find tires, of course.


----------



## neilll (Nov 13, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> If you ever want to sell those tires...


 I figured they would attract some attention.....it's funny when you give up looking for stuff it sometimes presents itself to you on a plate....they are nice, no cracks or perished stuff


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

its from 1991.
super nice find!


----------



## neilll (Nov 13, 2007)

Inigo Montoya said:


> its from 1991.
> super nice find!


1990 serial number, 1991 paint dude 

My other Cannondale is similar ('92 frame in '93 paint)


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

nice :thumbsup: Is that your only classic bike with PA roots?


----------



## neilll (Nov 13, 2007)

J Ro said:


> nice :thumbsup: Is that your only classic bike with PA roots?


 Ha ha Jeff......Ssshhhhh you'll blow my next project 

currently I have two Cannondales, this and a '92.....then there's some West Coast alu, some BC alu...and some Brit stuff that wouldn't cut it here....there might be something else on the horizon though


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

oh no its hypno toad. all hail hypno toad


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

Must be hard up if you have a Syncros Ti seatpost just lying around! Jeeeezz...  

Very clean bike too. I like the mix of Suntour XC Pro, XC Comp and the Ritchey Logic brakes. Nice subtle shift of detail there and the DKG brake booster completes it nicely. Minimal wear (and brake pad residue) on the rim walls too. 

For all the derision the more mass produced bikes attract on this forum, really clean examples like this one deserve a round of applause. :thumbsup:


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Lovely Cannondale!
I drooled after one which was at my LBS in 1991. However, my LBS' owner hated the Suntour stuff and talked me over to buy a Shimano kitted bike instead.
I loved the color and bought the 1992 M700 which had the similar paintjob.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

that fork is a bit .... harsh. a mag 21 there would be sooo good.


----------



## neilll (Nov 13, 2007)

colker1 said:


> that fork is a bit .... harsh. a mag 21 there would be sooo good.


A Mag 21 on a 1990 bike would be a bit wrong, this is as it left the showroom apart from the saddle/post so the Peppers are cool with me (but yeah a harsh ride  )


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

neilll said:


> 1990 serial number, 1991 paint dude


...and 1991 specs.
1991 was the first year cdales had the logotype on the downtube.
the paintjob is just gorgeous!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Nice condition. Even though I ended up breaking two of those(a 1000 and a 2000), I still fondly remember the days of riding those up in the Cable WI area, and Colorado's Ft. Range.


----------



## Mtbric (Jan 13, 2004)

*It may have been made in 1990 but*

It's a 1991 model year. This pic is from the 91 catalog. I like it. Very nice. I have an 89 Bridgestone MB-3 all original.


----------



## jjbod1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Want!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

